# Saturday 12/18/21 Chagrin. (Rain)



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...went to work for abit then changed into my waders/boots and rain jacket. Headed up the highway to the Chagrin river this morning. Exceptions were low bc of overnight rain and well...it was still raining lol.

I parked at lot and walked up to river bank without my gear and found water looking <reel> fishy  water had good flow and was green still with great clarity. I fished for just under 3 hours and it took a good 50 minutes to figure out how <they> wanted my all gold cleo spoon to flutter back too me. Slow and easy and ticking bottom/rocks. After a few snags and alot of leaves/small branches I managed going 5 for 7 this morning with steelhead. At one time caught fish on back to back casts.

Rain the whole time. Honestly I loved it! A cool thing was I looked up and to my right across river i saw 2 turkeys at shoreline. Next thing i see is atleast 15 fly across to otherside. 15 minutes later they flew back across river again.

...some pictures from today.












































Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...one steelhead absolutely inhaled my spoon...I had to keep it. I also want to add that I snagged alot of 3 to 4 inch shad which kept a few seagulls happy around me lol.

Don.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

I am pleasantly surprised with how well the rocky, chagrin, and vermillion have handled the steady drizzle. Going out tomorrow to hit the water, as clarity at the end of today was still good with the rain letting up. Bringing some dyed pink shrimp in case the water is murkier but should still be in good condition!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Totally agree. Like I said when I got to lot this morning...I walked over to river side and found water looking amazing! Ran back to car and got the weapons lol.

Good luck in morning. 

I'll be out somewhere tomorrow for sure...its a 50/50 thing right now at 5:43 pm 12/18/21 as I type. Spillways/North with Chagrin...or even Grand...?

...report regardless tomorrow mid afternoon. 

Don.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Totally agree. Like I said when I got to lot this morning...I walked over to river side and found water looking amazing! Ran back to car and got the weapons lol.
> 
> Good luck in morning.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I think I will probably check the flows before bed tonight, to see where they are at as far as cresting, but given that the rain we got wasn't that strong, I imagine the rocky and chagrin should be fishable tomorrow, especially considering the rivers were getting on the lower side. Based on the past I think it should crest around 1:00 or 2:00 am, then start to drop back to average. Thinking a midday to afternoon bite should be good.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice report as always. I laid into them pretty good today to. 3 for 5 in about a hour and half. 8mm pink bead was the ticket for me today. Love to fish the rain when the river is on the rise. The flow is about 600 now and climbing hit your spillway spots there wont be any fishing for a couple days.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm so close to the float/bead/bobber/jig...blah blah lol.

Just love spoon fishing!

Don.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I like to switch it up. I was fishing skinny water so i opt to do the float thing. I was about 10 miles south of where you were today. 2 days ago I got a couple in the same spot you were in. Guess what i got them on. Little cleo blue and nickle color. Do you do better casting up, down or across river?I always seem to do better casting up and reel down. Keep them reports coming.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice report & thanks
Someday I will head west instead of east to PA and try the Chagrin, don't think it is any further for me.
Castoff, casting up stream & slow reeling does best for me at Connie but at Elk I have done best casting down


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...honestly I spoon fish mostly...also with Joe's flies spinners and rooster tails...so some kind of hardware. Today for example it took me just under an hour to figure out what fish wanted with my type/system of presentation...mostly bc I didn't want to change up program bc of rain and bad weather...but did enjoy it lol. So I did try casting with current/against current and many different angles with 1 lure in general (2/5 oz all gold cleo spoon) my thinking with it was actually on drive to spot and ran it in my head...commit to 1 lure and use today as knowledge!

Casting down river and reeling back against current it produced fish mostly. Am I saying that correctly? 

I did have hook ups with cross current casting but not till lure was 75% back and almost <with natural> current. 

...notes taken and will try to gain more knowledge next time out...that's why I got a stack of note books in fish lab since 2014...love looking back at notes/times/weather...you name it...

Knowledge is power. 

Don.


----------

